# iPod Touch 2nd gen charging



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I was lucky enough to get my hands on a 32 GB 2nd gen iPod Touch two days ago, and much to my surprise, I got the message that "charging was not supported with this device" on both my $40 stereo that has an iPod dock connector AND my Apple-branded iPod Hi-Fi stereo. Here's proof from the Apple website:

iPod Hi-Fi: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

I wasn't too surprised with the $40 stereo, but the Apple-branded iPod Hi-Fi?! C'mon Apple... Anyway, I'm a disappointed customer, and have used my Hi-Fi to charge my iPods every night, so this won't work for me, and will be bringing my iPod back unfortunately. I thought I'd post this here to make other buyers beware of the strange incompatibility.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

This is an issue that lots of people are running into, including myself. So apparently the issue boils down to that the older ipods (anything before this current line) used a hybrid of the USB & Firewire pins on the dock connector to charge the iPod, so either firewire or a USB cable could be used to charge the iPod. So most of the accessories that were on the market for the old iPods charge by the firewire pins since this first iPod used firewire only. Apparently Apple has been telling companies for the past couple of years that they are going to discontinue the firewire support for charging iPods. So this line of iPods do not support firewire at all any more, and any accessory that charges through firewire will not charge. For me I have a Bose Sounddock that doesn't charge any more for my new iPod Touch. There is a new Bose Sounddock II or the Sounddock portable that will work because it is built off the new USB only charging standard Apple has in place.

All new accessories are now being made to the new specs from Apple for charging, but that doesn't really help people with old accessories and new iPods. There is going to be an adaptor from a third party available for roughly $30 that will solve this issue. Here is one, I have seen some cheaper that will be hitting the market soon...
CableJive: Charge Converter for iPhone and iPod

I have gathered this info from other places on the internet and am no expert. Please correct me if any of my info is wrong or incorrect.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Dr. Al,

Thanks for your very helpful reply--I wasn't aware of this converter tool, which would help, but I find it interesting that Apple has been warning other companies to change the way they build peripherals because of this forthcoming change, yet their own iPod Hi-Fi speaker system doesn't work with the new iPods! I guess I feel a bit ripped off, thinking that I wouldn't have compatibility problems in the future if I had an Apple-branded stereo. I guess I was wrong!


----------

